# Anyone got some input on re rocking psudeo?



## Burrissah (May 5, 2022)

Hey there got some pure amphetamine powder but I'm just wondering the most effective way to turn this powder into a solid dry object. Thanks


----------



## William Dampier

Use exicator


----------

